# QLD: You take what you can get...



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaaLu6MAAIDfgAAQQIcACDAgnIA////wQAKdi1oGqoanoU9RlPaVP0UejUYh6gPQaqfgJkmSZR6gGg0AMZNMgZNDIMjTAjBKZEmQTRGZQpiZ6gC0GTMhEiWRx9l9Jure/t5pMb4f3wP4kTxb+Z4Jj1Sw9PoWiC7tTXBzz1w6iX+M2azO6KoNFHVX5l1qSCBppE/G3c8jLzS4KFwl7biKrYxpDnee2Z7G0gZWjl6LJXetDPBGgZLgLtY0vYWi/fxduIh9l75T40dumniupvpfRbbGTvq9U9yE72mZOYwQjJCEAsR5pamu7wBy+rHZxatZsP68NKVHVZfeDfoOtniq8P12wccxtEcajjfHwoTmOZ4vlKjPDgRF4aU+ROgIFyZQzX1bUJwYJQRmhbEqZysq1Sb7wmjrs8qlSeW+4YaJ1M6ZI+nbc51ri7mdaJ4saaUaNqczbr348qLzEHKjAh+IgcVqwnBtHFdvxQlNi02FDGSFNTNTurZ5WPTmp96OW3Md8x1PSSSU7XV60MZbI1O3jBsYcf/+ZNba/8ChZm3YkS107wvWiVh9c2scedb5FDMUqJa5QWKrwiYzhIpty/Z9EAkWoVgjJFXCq9HaLXusXe0RWTemk9HwVzbia7ZrPbpIUoiEXgIm2IbPHuDqjeasnE/1nC3Fwb0gTGZNpL4H7CmPQu1zd3YPkgx6qqsgcDRghip9u9a4/j5Md4ZRErmyhgK2bhKE188it/cxe2bqxibFFzNXFlMM6mZlgXMpq+uQ7M7sq6csqAcG/P/ieArzTy44U03s0ZxgUR3UHqi315S2Ttv8s7WC2Rhwoj/C7kinChIU0Xd0YA==


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Noooice.
Way cool Red. A very welcome change for you and us.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

leigh 
went to sea
cause he was sick of IT
caught a grinner 
for his dinner
what a winner

then his boat 
ceased to float
he left the bungs out , i note

fell in the water
with his daughter
then he caught a 
cold
and was told
by his wife to mow the grass
before he got another leave pass.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Errrrr, is that the long way to say "Donut"? Can we all use that now in our trip reports? In preference to saying "donut" we can now say "The Red Clause" (not to be confused with "santa") or the "Red Ballard"

I thought you said "the missus wants a flathead" ????
Do you have another poem to describe the not-so-serene scene when you got home and advised/reported to the family that "pizza seems like a good idea?"

DK


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, tears of sorrow dripping into my tea! I think those of us with family at "that" age can relate to those words, it's been Sunday mornings only for me too lately and for all the same reasons!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

A poem the resonates an all to familiar tune for me......


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice Red, might have to copy that one and bring it out for the class.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQEqH5sAABJfgCAQUAWAAoYCAAo+576gIABoYNkjRk0eo0YZCDVPU8k9BBiABppThXfN4YTRq/j3GrFMzECeDzi0sSKHgjtTq5poGS3I2Y7ns1N3c2TQZItyUSFeTcUJBLGhYuyvgJR39YyHeqDEqRtORlrR7xiwKQOoJTCipOP8XckU4UJABKh+bA==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You know exactly what sort of day it is when you have time to write a poem about it


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Ahhhh Red don't feel too bad.
Have a look at this, a REAL fisherman!
Seems this guy was happy to sit under a rock at Home beach on Stradbroke Island and had a donut as well. 

























Nice weather, calm seas, I'm guessing Red fell asleep somewhere under a rock ..... writing poetry.

PS. Photos were taken on Sunday the 29th of July 2012 by a diver, Dusan Zencak, on a trip out to flatrock to see the Grey Nurse sharks. Looks like there might be some more competition from real fisherman in the bay!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice day for a paddle eh Red lol remember a bad days fishing is better than a good day at work 

I'll be up your way, sort of in two weeks time. If the stars align i'll try to drop by, i'll bring the ice coffee.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You do write better poetry than Grinner.

Well at least I'm not the only one not getting amongst them.


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Geeze Red, you should have donuts more often, if it is going to bring out the poet in you. You never fail to entertain.
Never mind ... there's always tomorrow. (^_^)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Gee, tears of sorrow dripping into my tea! I think those of us with family at "that" age can relate to those words, it's been Sunday mornings only for me too lately and for all the same reasons!


I hear you 
384
That's since the last fishing trip - period
I can't think when I last took the yak out 

Does this mean that even though Lily is getting older (18 months now) I can't expect a pass any time soon?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Does this mean that even though Lily is getting older (18 months now) I can't expect a pass any time soon?


Daycare is your friend. Otherwise it's pre-school. Just 1200 days to go ;-) .


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that even though Lily is getting older (18 months now) I can't expect a pass any time soon?
> ...


meh
i work a 9-5 m-f job
well in theory
in reality its more like 8-6
Mrs Anselmo is the same
then when I get home its the other job (chores, spending some time with the monster etc)
so its only weekends I can go and SWMBO is not playing the game ATM

1200 days
yeesh


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Least it's high summer Nick.

But disappearing................

And if it's any consolation, I can't paddle for a long time.

trev


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

anselmo said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, tears of sorrow dripping into my tea! I think those of us with family at "that" age can relate to those words, it's been Sunday mornings only for me too lately and for all the same reasons!
> ...


Geez i thought i was badly off only getting out 8 times this year thanks to a 7 month old. I'll stop feeling hard done by!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

One wrong fishing trip and you could lose the kids in a court case.
Hairtail fishing is the only option until they leave home


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Least it's high summer Nick.
> 
> But disappearing................
> 
> ...


bah
that just means more hours to watch the rain :lol:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Are you sookin again red??


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Poetry yet! I wonder where THAT came from?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought I was going to read about marital relations after kids with that heading.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

keza said:


> You know exactly what sort of day it is when you have time to write a poem about it


Poetry cannot be written on a fishy day because nothing ryhmes with ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > You know exactly what sort of day it is when you have time to write a poem about it
> ...


Fark Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

